# Thoughts on reconditioned tools ?



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

So what does everyone think of factory reconditioned power tools. I knew an air tool rep who said that faulty tools were disasembeled and all parts mic'ed and brought to spec. then reasembeled. Compaired to the properly working tools that were thrown together from parts in a bin but functioned for the buyer. I would like opinions on this if you or some one you know has bought reconditioned how has it turned out. I ask because I'm lookin at sliding miter saws and their a little pricey but reconditioned saws seem to go for about 30% less. What are your thoughts on the subject ?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I've bought several recon'd tools and had no problem with any of them. Can't say that for all the new tools. Bought a McCullough recon string trimmer at Big Lots maybe twenty years ago. The primer bulb was dry and brittle and broke when I pushed it a few weeks ago but then I haven't run it in about a year. I also have some straight shaft $300 trimmers but this one starts in less than five pulls and weighs less than half what the others do. Now I don't use it for cutting briars, privett, etc. but for a little quick grass trimming around a flower bed I reach for it first!

That said, there is a difference between some of the recon, surplus, etc. Some have been merely opened and returned because someone didn't like the color or whatever. Some have been traded in for newer models. Some have been run through the ringer. Check for return policy and company's reputation.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i often buy from cpo outlets, the big net refurb house. i have yet to have a single issue with any tool i have purchased


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

I purchased a refirbed electric leaf blower from a B&D Outlet store, but only got a few years out of it. I have also purchased a refirbed pancake compressor from Porta Cable, and a 5 tool kit from Dewalt, all still running great, after more than 7 years of hard work. If available, I would consider i refirb or CPO.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

STL B. said:


> .........faulty tools were disasembeled and *all *parts mic'ed and brought to spec.......


 I doubt that very much. I think the economics involved would prohibit anything more than a visual inspection and a trial run.

That said, I have bought CPO (Certified Pre Owned) tools with *NO* problems.
.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the input folks I'm still milling this purchase over. I need a better miter saw I currently have a 10" ridgid compound miter that I got for a steal. After using this saw for a couple of years I think the guy I got it from was glad to be rid of it because I curse that tool every time I use it. So I have been looking at sliding miters either 10"or12" and am leaning towards the 12"s . I have looked at all saws at the big box stores and found the dewalt the best option as it came with a free stand. Then I started my online search and found makita dual slides with a fold up rolling stand for $120 more than the dewalt and from every thing I have read here and elsewhere their worth it. That web site also sells factory referb'ed 12"s with the stand that sell for the same price as the dewalt $600.
So what say the hive $600 for a referb or $720 new. Is $120 savings worth it ? I'm torn....


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm had good luck with reconditioned tool, except in the the case of cordless tools, when I've several times received rechargeable batteries with little remaining life.


----------



## akilez (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd say that like anything you'll need to do yur own research. Be aware of your return ploicy and know what you are looking for once you have/use it. If it seems that something might break soon, take it back. 

Factory reconditioning only means that the things that commonly worn (or are visually bad) are replaced. That said, many are good for effective use well into the future. Caveat Emptor!


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

STL B. said:


> So what does everyone think of factory reconditioned power tools. I knew an air tool rep who said that faulty tools were disasembeled and all parts mic'ed and brought to spec. then reasembeled. Compaired to the properly working tools that were thrown together from parts in a bin but functioned for the buyer. I would like opinions on this if you or some one you know has bought reconditioned how has it turned out. I ask because I'm lookin at sliding miter saws and their a little pricey but reconditioned saws seem to go for about 30% less. What are your thoughts on the subject ?


I would go for it if it's a name brand tool. I have bought reconditioned Bostitch air guns and Bosch drills. All of them were factory reconditioned, looked new, and have given me years of service. These are tools I use alot.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies eveveryone. I've made my purchase and didn't buy recon. the savings were not great enough for my peice of mind. The tool I was shopping for was a 12" sliding miter saw and narrowed down to dewalt w/stand for $599 and a makita w/rolling stand and lazer for $720. I went with the makita because of the lazer and the wheels on the stand and I've had good luck with makita in the past, I cant say that for dewalt. Anyway the savings was less than 10% for recon. so I said screw it and shelled out a few extra bucks for new. btw I love the new saw way nicer than my old ridgid 10" that hate and feel was a waste of money........Oh well lesson learned "Dont buy Cheap Tools"


----------

